# SCL lernen



## Tmbiz (6 Dezember 2017)

Hallo, kann mir jemand eine quelle empfehlen mit der ich SCL lernen kann? Ich muss das ganze Thema nun mal angehen. Ich habe schon in C programmiert aber weil halt nicht genau wie man diverse Dinge schreibt. IF usw kenne ich aber wie würde man in einer Schliefe den Ausgang A0.1 auf 1 setzen? Wie muss man das schreiben? 

Wie kann ich eine IF Funktion ausführen wenn zwei Real werte gleich sind usw. Mir fehlt da das Wissen um die richtige Formulierung.


----------



## blackpeat (6 Dezember 2017)

Ein Buch kann ich dir da nicht empfelen aber wenn du mit Siemens arbeitest kann dir vielleicht das Weiterhelfen

https://support.industry.siemens.co...ür-simatic-s7-1200-und-s7-1500?dti=0&lc=de-WW

und das

https://support.industry.siemens.co...sliste-für-programmiersprachen?dti=0&lc=de-WW


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Dezember 2017)

Tmbiz schrieb:


> ... aber wie würde man in einer Schliefe den Ausgang A0.1 auf 1 setzen? Wie muss man das schreiben?



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass du hier den richtigen Ansatz verfolgst. 
Schleifen kann man in SCL sehr schön umsetzen - bedenke aber bitte immer die Spielregeln der SPS-Programmierung allgemein (zyklische Programmbearbeitung) ...

Gruß
Larry


----------

